# Adopting a 2nd maltese



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Sm-ers!!

It's been a long while since I've participated in this forum because things have been such a whirlwind!

I'm not sure if many of you remember me, but I'm Milo's mom and I relocated from CAli to New York early last year. So far we are loving it and Milo LOVES hopping around in the snow!

I adopted Milo from a rescue group in Santa Monica two years ago and he has been nothing but angelic. My husband and I feel so fortunate to have him in our lives and am thankful everyday that he chose to be our little furbaby!

In California I was able to bring him to work, but out here he has to stay at home , with visits from me or a dog-walker during lunch. We are starting to think of alternatives for him, like doggy day care, or maybe a second dog, so that he isn't alone and bored all day. 

What is preventing me from doggy day care is that he is a very shy and sensitive pooch. He LOVES humans, but loud sounds and bigger dogs frighten him. He LOVES small little white malteses that are mellower (like him!). 

What I'd like to ask you is your experiences in adopting a second maltese, and any problems you came across. How did you overcome those problems? Was it a better situation for your maltese and your family before or after a second one joined the family? Any tips on bringing a second maltese home? We are definitely going to adopt one through a rescue group, but many ask very intrusive questions - does anyone have a great rescue group I can talk to in New york - specifically the Rye Brook or Rye area? We are also open to fostering to see if it is a good match, and to help free up some space at the rescues.

We want the best for Milo and we know taking on another dog is another huge responsibility, although we are sure we will love him/her just as much.

Looking forward to reading all your replies, and thank you!

-carol and milo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carol, there are a zillion threads on here on this exact topic. I'll try to find some links for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! and welcome back!! My goodness Milo is absolutely adorable. 

Before taking on a new pup, make sure YOU want another dog first. That'll make thing so much easier on everyone. :thumbsup:

It's good to see you around again.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Sher: Ooo!! Thank you!! I will do a search myself and read up - I've been googling the topic myself but a lot of sites end up saying ITS UP TO YOU. omygosh..if it were I would of gotten three million of them by now! lol!

Pat: Thank you very much! Yes I wish I could have ten! But Milo might not enjoy 9 other brothers and sisters he he! 

On one hand, I feel it will be a very good idea, because all our experiences with other little white dogs have been great. He had a best friend maltese called Apple at my ex-work who he Adored. If she spun in a circle, he'd spin, if she drank water, he'd drink. It was so cute. And one time we stayed overnight at a friends house and they had a really hyper little bichon, who he also adored. He would also imitate everything she did, including going in his kennel ..they would both be going in and out of their kennels at the same time...TOOO cute! So that kind of gave me confidence that he would love a companion, but I want to make sure sure..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are some SM threads on the topic of adding a 2nd Malt:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/110621-advice-needed-please.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...-you-regretted-adding-second-dog-retiree.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/105044-what-do-all-you-think.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-.../103168-thinking-getting-another-maltese.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...-related/103346-best-age-add-2nd-maltese.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...en-thinking-about-adding-another-maltese.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/99132-one-baby-more.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...uestion-about-having-more-than-one-fluff.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ed/94777-question-about-adding-new-puppy.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/89732-adding-second-baby.html


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Dear Sher, 

Thank you sooooooo much for all those links! My husband and I have already read thru a few and they are very helpful towards helping us make a decision!!

Thanks again!!!

Carol and Milo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo is out of this world adorable. :wub::wub: I can't help you as far as a second dog since I only have Tyler but I can recommend a rescue group in the NY area. When I was thinking of adopting I went thru the process with them. I think that the rescues are very prying because they want whats best for the dogs and they don't want them shifting homes. They were wonderful with us. They often have Maltese --
Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs Take a look at Tess and Buddy. They also might have other Malts not posted. There's also Metropolitan Maltese Rescue. Good luck!! Maybe we can meet up with the boys in NY sometime.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well the bad thing about getting a second Malt is it kinda snowballs, i.e., I now have 4! They're all adorable and all have their unique personalities. If I had more $$, I'd have more Malts.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

THank you SOOO much for the rescue group link! I looked through it and all their little fluffs look SO cute, especially the malts ^.^ Honestly the application form looked very reasonable. When we make a decision we will definitely be contacting them first.

Where are you located in NY? I am in Westchester county. When the weather is nice, we like to take Milo to Waveny park in New Canaan, CT. They have a really nice off-leash park there that a lot of small dogs frequent, and the bigger dogs are usually very well behaved and leave the little ones alone. If it is too crowded we take long walks through the forest paths and meadows. 

We'd love to meet up sometime!





Snowbody said:


> Milo is out of this world adorable. :wub::wub: I can't help you as far as a second dog since I only have Tyler but I can recommend a rescue group in the NY area. When I was thinking of adopting I went thru the process with them. I think that the rescues are very prying because they want whats best for the dogs and they don't want them shifting homes. They were wonderful with us. They often have Maltese --
> Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs Take a look at Tess and Buddy. They also might have other Malts not posted. There's also Metropolitan Maltese Rescue. Good luck!! Maybe we can meet up with the boys in NY sometime.


----------

